# Flyball Action



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Box Work


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pics Colin, you've managed to go even in this drought then ??? Has Rosie started yet ? and more importantly has she had her hair done x x x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab pictures - can I ask what training methods you use to get such good four legs on turns on the box?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great photos Colin


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Great pics Colin, you've managed to go even in this drought then ??? Has Rosie started yet ? and more importantly has she had her hair done x x x


Yes Rosie started 2 months ago. we are going to train her very slowly so she gets all the basics spot on.

Rosie's hair is still growing after she was scalped at the groomers last time to get rid of the tats.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

2ndhandgal said:


> Fab pictures - can I ask what training methods you use to get such good four legs on turns on the box?


We use a training shoot that has a variable face angle so we start with it flat and work up to the box angle.
This is a video of some puppy training on it flat you will get the idea.

http://youtu.be/LWfS6QY-hxY

Yes Cherry has only 3 legs, she is Rosie's best friend and is 1 year old. The other puppy is 20 weeks old and will only do this work until he is 10 months old and can train fully, and will not go onto a spring loaded box until he is over 12 months old.

This is a video of Poppy doing some practise full training runs.

http://youtu.be/T58r0mNaqQY


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Colin!

I don't do flyball with Molly due to her dodgy knees but had a conversation with a friend yesterday about training like this so very timely photos!!


----------

